# Leather cleaner



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, this isn't for my gtr but the mrs rr sport...... 3 kids 2 dogs and cream leather.... It now looks black lol...... What's a good treatment and cleaner? We had it valeted and it didn't really make much difference so now time to do it myself


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

POORBOYS do a really good leather cleaner that can also be put on my hand - I kid you not - as well as cloth or pad that I use on my Robson interior! If you contact Alex at SERIOUS PERFORMANCE he can sort you out no worries :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this stuff is meant to be amazing

Zaino Z-10 Leather in a Bottle - Clean Your Car


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

One stand out company in this market and that's ltt leather care from Harrogate 

Auto foam to clean then auto protect 

Absolutely devastates the competition 

There are stepped removers too for specific issues


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Can you buy auto foam?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

15delux said:


> Can you buy auto foam?


Auto Ultra Foam


----------

